# Anfängerfragen bzgl. FU mit Elektromotor



## pzkpfw (2 April 2019)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin gerade mit einem relativ simplen Aufbau beschäftigt, stecke aber nicht allzutief im Thema.
Hatte vor einigen Jahren eine Antriebstechnik-Vorlesungen und vieles kommt mir noch bekannt vor, trotzdem habe ich ein paar Fragen 

Und zwar muss ich mit einem FU einen kleine Elektromaschine ansteuern:

0,75kW
Dreieck/Y 230/400 V
Nenndrehzahl: 1390 min-1
Nennfrequenz: 50 Hz
Strom 3,5/2,0 A

FU Mitsubishi FR-A800

Muss der Motor in Stern- oder Dreieckschaltung an den FU angeschlossen sein?
Ich meine Stern, da die Wicklungen in dem Fall hier nur eine Strangspannung von 230V mitmachen und das bei der Dreieckschaltung dann zu viel werden würde?

Es soll mit passender Untersetzung eine horizontal gelagerte  Konstruktion (ähnlich einem kleinen Karussell) mit langsamer  Geschwindigkeit angetrieben werden.
Der Frequenzumrichter ist auf Werkseinstellungen, in den dann die Basisparameter vom Motor eingepflegt werden.

Die in der Bedienungsanleitung vom FU angegebenen Basisparameter:

Pr. 0 Drehmomentanhebung *~ 10% da erhöhtes Anlaufdrehmoment*
Pr. 1 Maximaler Frequenzsollwert *50 Hz*
Pr. 2 Minimaler Frequenzsollwert *30 Hz*
Pr. 3 V/f Kennlinie bzw. Nennfrequenz *50 Hz*
Pr. 7 Beschleunigungszeit *8sek*
Pr. 8 Bremszeit *8sek*
Pr. 9 Motorschutz/Motornennstrom *3,5 A*
Pr. 79 Betriebsart *1 - *Tasten an Bedieneinheit (FWD, REV, STP)

Damit sollte die Anlage in 8sek anlaufen, die Drehzahl dann mittels Poti an der Bedieneinheit zw. 30-50Hz geregelt werden und beim Stop wieder innerhalb von 8sek zum Stillstand kommen.
Hab ich als Laie irgendeinen sehr wichtigen Parameter übersehen?
In der Praxis kommts ja meistens eh erstmal anders als in der Theorie, mich würd es ja schon freuen, wenn die Anlage dann überhaupt anläuft 

Danke


----------



## Mavorkit (2 April 2019)

Hi pzkpfw,

Wie ist denn dein Frequenzumrichter angeschlossen?

Zu den Parametern fällt mir noch ein, dass bei manchen FUs die Sollwert Quelle definiert werden muss und soweit ich deine Parameter richtig deute möchtest du über die Umrichter Tasten den Antrieb starten?

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pzkpfw (2 April 2019)

Hey Mavorkit,

danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Wie der Frequenzumrichter angeschlossen ist, muss ich morgen erst noch rausfinden.
Der Aufbau läuft nicht wie gewünscht und und ich wollte mich jetzt halt darum kümmern.

Und ja genau, starten soll es über die Tasten am Umrichter.
Bei Par. 79 ist Betriebsart 1 so beschrieben:



> Betrieb über die Bedieneinheit, wenn der Startbefehl und die Vorgabe des Drehzahlbefehls über die Bedieneinheit oder die PU-Schnittstellle erfolgen soll.


----------



## Mavorkit (2 April 2019)

Hi,



pzkpfw schrieb:


> 0,75kW
> Stern/Y 230/400 V
> Nenndrehzahl: 1390 min-1
> Nennfrequenz: 50 Hz
> Strom 3,5/2,0 A



Also eines von den beiden müsste Dreieck sein. Ist der Umrichter mit 400V angeschlossen, dann üblicherweise Stern, bei 230V logischerweise Dreieck, außer du hast einen Motor mit 400V/680V Wicklung für Stern-Dreieck Anlauf, was in der Leistungsklasse eher unwahrscheinlich ist.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RPC-VK (5 April 2019)

pzkpfw schrieb:


> Pr. 9 Motorschutz/Motornennstrom *3,5 A*
> 
> Hab ich als Laie irgendeinen sehr wichtigen Parameter übersehen?



3,5 A ist der Strom bei Anschluss im Dreieck, im Stern sind es nur 2 A.

Ob Stern oder Dreieck hängt von der Spannung ab welche nach dem FU am Motor anliegt.


----------



## Credofire (8 April 2019)

Ob du Stern oder Dreieck anschaltest hängt
a) von der Spannung ab die du zur Verfügung hast und vom Motor (230V Motor oder 400V Motor)
b) ob du 50 Hz oder 87 Hz Kennlinie benutzen willst.

Bei 50 Hz Kennline kannst du deinen 400V Motor auch mit 400V Stern anschliessen, jenseits der 50 hz geht der Motor aber in den Feldschwächebereich, d.h. Momentrückgang. Drehzahlregelung im Allgemeinen 0-50 Hz. In den parametern: Nennspannung 400V, Nennfrequenz 50 Hz.

Bei der 87 Hz Kennline schliesst du den Motor in Dreieck an und gibst als Nennfrequenz 87 Hz in den Motorparametern die Nennspannung stellst du 230V in den Parametern ein an. Dass bedeutet, bei 50 Hz wird dein Motor mit 230V Spannung versorgt. Die Spannung steigt dann bis du 87 Hz erreicht hast auf 400V an, Du kommst so also nicht in den Feldschwächebereich und dein Motor hat quasi konstantes Drehmoment. In den Parametern: Nennspannung 230V, Nennfrequenz 87 Hz

Du musst also entscheiden ob dein Motor bis 50 Hz oder mehr drehen soll, und wie es mit dem Moment aus sieht. Manchmal kann man mit 50 hz Kennline auch mit 60 Hz Ausgangsfrequenz arbeiten, wenn das Moment nicht so hoch ist.


----------

